# Help with Smokine Bottle



## atticmint (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey All
  I am thinking of picking this up and need help on pricing. Any advice would be appreciated.

 Opposite side reads,
 IMPORTED AND BOTTLED
 BY
 ALFRED ANDERSON AND CO.
 THE WESTERN IMPORTERS
 MINNIAPOLIS, MINN
 AND
 WINNIPEG MINN.

   Thanks


----------



## sodabottle (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey nice find I don't know if i'm right but i think that it could be a bitter bottle but i'm not sure of that


----------



## sodabottle (Nov 20, 2005)

Hello again I was wrong about it being a bitter 
 I found this wed site hope it helps



 http://www.bottlebooks.com/questions/Sept2002/september_2002_questions_ask_dig.htm


----------



## bearswede (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey, Kev...

 It's a liquid smoke bottle that for many years has been erroneously called a whiskey... If you search the forum topics, you will find a thread that gives a bunch of info on it, including input from the wife of an Andresen descendant...

 I paid $130 for mine...


 Ron


----------



## atticmint (Nov 21, 2005)

Found all the info, thanks guys []  The person with the Smokine for sale wants $165 U.S. so I will think about it and see.


----------

